# Bottles/Teats for preemie??



## divadexie

I have been told that we cant use the TT bottles yet, as the teats are too 'hard' for preemie babies to suck.

I have been reccomended to get a couple of ''pound shop'' bottles because they have realy squishy teats.

But I have a problem with pound shop bottles and I want to buy a 'brand' that is known I knew someone whos baby nearly died because the teat broke after only sterilising it a few times, the end came off and he choked on it!

Soo, what make have got soft teats that I can buy?


----------



## Sugarmuppet

We started off on the TT bottles, total nightmare! Our SCBU said to avoid avent as they are too hard, we were also told to go for the cheap option but like yourself wanted a 'name' We must be snobs lol! In the end we tried the madela ones as I had got one with breastpump, they are great and Gaby seems to get on really well with them. Still using them at nearly 20 weeks and no complaints, sadly still using the breastpump too grrrrrrrrrr. Good luck!


----------



## katy1310

We started off on the disposable cow and gate ones they had in the royal but they were far too fast flow for sophie and she kept desatting. We then tried tommee tipppee slow flow and have got on really well with those....Anna is quite a bit younger though, sophie was 37 weeks when she came off the feeding tube. Nobody said anything to us about not using tt...


----------



## Marleysgirl

Nobody said anything to us about different teats either. Andrew was on C&G preemie teats when the hospital fed him, but we switched him to Breastflow bottles shortly before his discharge. He took to them really well initially but started slowing up after a month or so, so we then switched onto Avents (he was 4m actual by then) and he's been on Avent ever since. We tried him once with TT CTN and he didn't like it, the teat collapsed too easily.


----------



## divadexie

Ooh I have some medela ones that came with my breast pump but they didnt have teats I could just order some..
maybe I will go and have a look in boots first


----------



## Sugarmuppet

yeah boots do them. you get prem, slow,medium and fast flow. About £3.50 for 2 so not cheap but they fit on the cheaper bottles that fit the breast pump too. Good Luck xx


----------



## Laura2919

We was told to buy cheap bottles like tesco, sainsburys, asdas own bottles but the girls hated them! Wouldnt drink and had to be fed through their tubes so I bought in my TT bottles and it took a day or so for them to get the hang of it cos the teats were a bit fatter but they did and we never used any other bottles until they were about 9 months old and we had NUK bottles.


----------



## Lottie86

I've got loads of different types of bottles here and Findlay struggled with 99% of them due to his feeding probs. Dr Brown make teeny weeny 60ml premature bottles with really teeny soft teats and they are brilliant :thumbup: They are what Findlay used for the short time he had bottles for.


----------



## AP

we landed up with nuk as the teats are well shaped for LO to latch on. If you google NUK and preemies you'll find they are common x


----------



## divadexie

Thanks :0)


----------

